# Consulta dados históricos



## ruival (24 Ago 2020 às 19:07)

Viva malta meteo 

mais uma vez recorro á vossa ajuda e conhecimento 

Infelizmente no passado dia 11 de Julho a minha viatura foi a infeliz contemplada com um chapéu de sol que se desprendeu de uma esplanada devido a uma rajada de vento e provocou danos significativos (tejadilhos, vidro para brisas,etc).

Se eu quiser saber qual foi a velocidade maxima do vento (rajada) nesse dia (11 de Julho) essa informação está disponível em algum local ? Obviamente que a leitura do vento depende do local mas o meu objectivo é perceber se nesse dia foram registadas rajadas superiores a 100km/h , pois nesse caso o sinistro é enquadrado na famosa cobertura de "Tempestadades/fenómenos da natureza" e a resolução do sinistro por parte da seguradora pode dar-me mais dores de cabeça 

Desde já um grande bem haja pela ajuda.

 Cumprimentos

Rui Madaleno


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2020 às 19:37)

ruival disse:


> Viva malta meteo
> 
> mais uma vez recorro á vossa ajuda e conhecimento
> 
> ...


Nas estações do IPMA não foi registada qualquer rajada superior a 100 km/h durante o mês de julho, não sei se isto responde à pergunta que foi feita ou não


----------



## ruival (24 Ago 2020 às 19:55)

Viva @N_Fig 

obrigado pela tua resposta. A informação sobre as rajadas registadas nas estações do IPMA está dísponivel ? caso tenha que entrar em discussão com a seguradora sobre o enquadramento do sinistro (ou seja, se as causas do sinistro são devidas a uma tempestada/fenómeno da natureza ou se por outro lado se trata de um tipico caso de responsabilide civil).

cumprimentos

Rui Madaleno


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2020 às 20:00)

ruival disse:


> Viva @N_Fig
> 
> obrigado pela tua resposta. A informação sobre as rajadas registadas nas estações do IPMA está dísponivel ? caso tenha que entrar em discussão com a seguradora sobre o enquadramento do sinistro (ou seja, se as causas do sinistro são devidas a uma tempestada/fenómeno da natureza ou se por outro lado se trata de um tipico caso de responsabilide civil).
> 
> ...


Só estão disponíveis os dados dos últimos 10 dias no site, e no boletim mensal é disponibilizada a rajada máxima a nível nacional e das capitais de distrito. Mas há sempre a possibilidade de enviar um e-mail a perguntar se poderiam disponibilizar os dados


----------



## ruival (24 Ago 2020 às 22:18)

Boa noite @N_Fig , pode enviar-me o endereço de email a quem posso tentar solicitar os dados (pode deixar-me uma mensagem privada para nao divulgar aqui o endereço) ?

cumprimentos

Rui Madaleno


----------

